# Liverpool FC, will they rise again?



## hsfkush (Nov 25, 2012)

This is for all Football(soccer ¬_¬) lovers and the main topic of debate is Liverpool FC.

Liverpool and their history are well documented. Winning 18 top tier league titles, 7 FA Cups, 8 League Cups 5 Champions League trophies and 3 Europa League trophies, this being the list of the more known trophies that Liverpool "collected" from the 70's to the present day.

In February 2007, then owner of Liverpool FC sold the club to American businessmen Tom Hicks and George Gillette, this is when it all went horribly wrong for Liverpool. The owners intention was the upgrade the stadium to a new facility increasing the capacity from 45,326 to 60,000. The stadium design was released and I quote:



> We will have a spade in the ground in 60 days


Well that never happened but what did happen was the slow decline of Liverpool FC. The owners Hicks and Gillette almost reduced the club to rubble, running up a debt of over £300million($500m approx). in the 2009/10 season, Rafael Benitez the manager of Liverpool was sacked following a poor showing in the league and early exit in the champions league and Roy Hodgson was appointed and things did not improve. Things didn't improve off the pitch either with Hicks and Gillette looking to sell the club for an unrealistic £800million($1billion approx), considering the monumental debt.

However, in deaths way stood 2 men, a man named John W Henry the owner of Boston Red Sox and New England Sports Ventures(NESV) who later rebranded to Fenway Sports Group(FSG) and Christian Purslow a self confessed Chelsea supporter was appointed chairman to see the sale through. This is when the "Epic Swindle" occurred. Purslow put an injunction onto Hicks and Gillette in order to stop them from having a say on who bought the club and the club was sold for £300million. Hicks and Gillette opened court preceedings and eventually failed in their bid to block the sale.

Ever since October 15th 2010 Liverpool has been in a transitional period. However in December 2010, following the worst run of results for 50 years, Roy Hodgson was sacked and Liverpool legend "King" Kenny Dalglish was appointed as an interm manager until the end of the season. For the rest of the 2010/11 season, Liverpool FC played some of the most attractive and exciting football that had been seen in the Barclays Premier League history. Players such as Maxi Rodriguez were really starting to come into their own and Liverpool were scoring for fun, especially Maxi, who scored 7 goals in 3 games, including two hattricks in two games(against Birmingham and Fulham) where Liverpool scored 12 goals in 3 games. At the end of that season, Kenny Dalglish was given a 3 year contract and because of his 6 month interim spell and how devastating Liverpool were in attack, most predicted big things for Liverpool. But again, disaster... The then director of football who handled the transfers, decided to throw away £35million on Andy Carroll, £16million of Jordan Henderson, £20million of Stewart Downing and £8million of Charlie Adam. None of these players made an impact and it was considered one of the biggest spending flops in world football. Spending almost £200million on players in 18months and failed to produce the goods. Liverpool did however reach two cup finals winning one. Dalglish was sacked at the end of the season due to bad results, off field PR disasters and wasting money.

Now we see another new manager in Brendan Rodgers. A promising young Northern Irish manager who had a successful spell at Swansea, guiding them to Premier League promotion and Survived the dreaded first season in the Premier League. A man with a "Spanish" philosophy when it comes to football. Although results having been swinging Liverpool's way, can you see them becoming a force in the coming years again?



_

*I would prefer if people kept this clean, especially rival supporters of Liverpool. Regardless of what you think of them or any other team, this is just for debate, nothing more.*_


----------



## moley87 (Nov 25, 2012)

Arrghhh I hate liverpool, only good when the won the champions league. Now they are irrelevant. End of!


----------



## billy2011 (Nov 25, 2012)

WE will be back. Performances have been decent as of late, just haven't been getting the results we deserve. It will take time, we desperately need a couple of signings come January. Cavani, Huntelaar, and Mertins and I would be a happy man, a very happy man. Never going to happen though, if we manage to get one of them we will have pulled of a great signing. Depending on what happens in January, I see us pushing for top 5/6 by the end of the season. Y.N.W.A.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 25, 2012)

billy2011 said:


> WE will be back. Performances have been decent as of late, just haven't been getting the results we deserve. It will take time, we desperately need a couple of signings come January. Cavani, Huntelaar, and Mertins and I would be a happy man, a very happy man. Never going to happen though, if we manage to get one of them we will have pulled of a great signing. Depending on what happens in January, I see us pushing for top 5/6 by the end of the season. Y.N.W.A.


If you're interested in keeping up with what Liverpool are possibly going to look for in the transfer window, then a guy named "Macca" on Liverpool-rumours.co.uk has credibility on transfers. He's said that Huntelaar is a target for January.

But as you've said, we're performing well, just not putting teams to the sword. I feel other than 2 strikers, there is something else we need, a left back should be a priority as Rodgers likes to play Enrique higher up the pitch and Robinson is still too inexperienced.


----------



## welsh stoner (Dec 28, 2012)

You should have gone for Robero Marteinez,he started us playing like Spaniards not Rodgers.Brendan Rodgers inherited the squad that got us to Premiership he just tweeked a couple of things.He not a bad Manager though,but is he good enough to rebuild a club like Liverpool?


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 28, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> The then director of football who handled the transfers, decided to throw away £35million on Andy Carroll, £16million of Jordan Henderson, £20million of Stewart Downing and £8million of Charlie Adam. None of these players made an impact and it was considered one of the biggest spending flops in world football. Spending almost £200million on players in 18months and failed to produce the goods. Liverpool did however reach two cup finals winning one. Dalglish was sacked at the end of the season due to bad results, off field PR disasters and wasting money.


And here's where it all went wrong, in my eye's. Jordan henderson? sorry but LOL and 35Million on Carrol is just a joke.
They will be back though of course, too big a club not to.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 3, 2013)

JustAnotherUser said:


> And here's where it all went wrong, in my eye's. Jordan henderson? sorry but LOL and 35Million on Carrol is just a joke.
> They will be back though of course, too big a club not to.


I completely agree but looking at Henderson and Downing in the last few weeks, they really seem to be trying to prove their worth. But that's the price you pay for home grown "talents". English players have always been insanely priced, just look at the last few major transfers of English players.

Striker: Wayne Rooney - £31million
Defender: Joleon Lescott - £22million
Midfield: James Milner - £26million
Striker: Andy Carroll - £35million
Defender: Rio Ferdinand - £32million
Winger: Stewart Downing - £20million

That's premium prices for all English players, only one of them was actually worth the price they paid, Rooney... But even he has come with problems, like his last contract negotiations...
It's just so depressing when you see fantastic talents like Shinji Kagawa going for £10million, when James Milner cost £26million... Dortmund must have felt right ripped off.



welsh stoner said:


> You should have gone for Robero Marteinez,he started us playing like Spaniards not Rodgers.Brendan Rodgers inherited the squad that got us to Premiership he just tweeked a couple of things.He not a bad Manager though,but is he good enough to rebuild a club like Liverpool?


I'm not so sure. Martinez did install a passing philosophy at Swansea, but his attacking play was not as bold as Rodgers. Martinez had the idea, Rodgers perfected it(at Swansea anyway). I personally have never seen a Wigan or Swansea side under Martinez, bully a top side in terms of possession and chances created, but Rodgers Swansea team got the better of a lot of top sides, every team they played, they passed them off the pitch and genuinely dominated against them. I still remember watching the City vs Swansea game and for the most part, Swansea were the more adventurous side and after 25 minutes, they had 72% of the possession at the Etihad... How many teams can say they've done that? In fact... How many top teams can say they done that? I know Swansea lost 3-0 that day, but they were teaching City how to pass in the opening 25minutes, it was incredible to watch.

Rodgers is a far superior manager in terms of intelligence and motivation, he's also a fantastic with his players.


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

well i think that you should of watched the FA final just recently with wigan and man city... martinez side won .. but anyways i agree those signings at liverpool were a waste of money , overpriced .


----------



## hsfkush (May 14, 2013)

rastadr said:


> well i think that you should of watched the FA final just recently with wigan and man city... martinez side won .. but anyways i agree those signings at liverpool were a waste of money , overpriced .


The FA cup is the only footballing trophy in the world where any one single team can win it. If you look at all the other major footballing countries in Europe(Spain, Italy, Germany) their equivalent of the FA Cup is dominated by 4 or 5 teams. The FA Cup has 12 teams which have won it more than 5 times, compared to 7 in the Copa Del Rey(Spain), 3 in the DFB-Pokal(Germany) and 5 in the Coppa Italia(Italy). Here are the links as evidence.

http://www.worldfootball.net/sieger/eng-fa-cup/
http://www.worldfootball.net/sieger/esp-copa-del-rey/
http://www.worldfootball.net/sieger/dfb-pokal/
http://www.worldfootball.net/sieger/ita-coppa-italia/

I have no doubt that Martinez is a great manager, but I don't think he's ruthless enough to take it to the level that Rodgers can. Wigan have been relegated from the Premier League after escaping it 3 years running. Rodgers guided Swansea to an 11th placed finish in their first season, the highest Wigan have finished under Martinez was 15th and that was in the 2011-12 season. Secondly, they always with out fail have one of the worst goal difference tallies in the league, defensively, Martinez is inept, offensively he's exceptional.


----------

